# puppy at 9 weeks??



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like I will get my vizsla puppy at 9 weeks old, due to personal things (like a friend's wedding) piling up just as the pup turns 8 weeks old. I originally really wanted my puppy as early as possible, so when he was 8 weeks old and was allowed to go the his new home, however, is there much difference getting one when they are 9 weeks old? This is still a few weeks away, so wanted to hear your opinions on this. Will I miss out on much, how important would the first week be, any positive/negative things you can think about getting a puppy at 9 weeks as opposed to 8 weeks? 
I don't feel like I can miss a this wedding (which they gave very little notice for  ), but wouldn't want to postpone my puppy plans either!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout was nearly 11 wks old when I got her since she was an import. I was worried that I'd miss out on the important socialization window and all that, but I really couldn't tell you what difference if any it made. She bonded with me immediately and overall has been an easy pup to train. She got more time with her littermates to learn bite inhibition. 

That's not to say there isn't a downside to waiting, but it's minimal enough that you shouldn't stress. Enjoy the wedding, lose more sleep anticipating his arrival, and don't stress about missing deadlines! Things won't always go according to your plans. The sooner you learn that the more you'll be prepared for the little bit of chaos that is the Vizsla.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We got Miles at 9 weeks. I too believe that more time with mom is better.


----------



## Gerryc (Sep 24, 2013)

My last dog came to us at 10 weeks and was very happy and settled in well. Our new pup was 7 weeks old and I think the extra week or 2 with mum might have helped so don't worry it's sensible to wait till things are ready at home


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I, too, agree that a little more time with his momma and littermates is a good thing! That extra time will help a lot with important lessons such as bite inhibition. Many people think that the ideal time for puppy to leave is ten weeks of age.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is just my thoughts on the subject.
I don't think a week is going to matter one way or the other.

The mom has already weaned the puppies and will not be spending much time with them at that age.
It boils down to what the breeder is doing with the pups, and if there is other littermates still with them.
Some breeders start crate training and introducing them to new things, others not as much.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our breeder took that time to start bite inhibition training... Offering up her own beefy fingers (by now... breeding them since early '80s) 

She said puppies are free to go at 8, I took the boy home right of way. We're inseparable ever since.


----------



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I feel a little more relaxed about it now, I just felt this enormous pressure to get into things right away! But I suppose a week is only a week, and we can catch up!


----------

